
Airbnb crowding out is a symptom, not a cause of housing shortages - hwstack
https://medium.com/@jpagels/airbnb-crowding-out-is-a-symptom-not-a-cause-of-housing-shortages-33f7e333a825
======
kafkaesq
Apparently the author is unfamiliar with the verb, "to exacerbate":

[https://www.wordnik.com/words/exacerbate](https://www.wordnik.com/words/exacerbate)

Meaning, in this context: no one is saying that Airbnb is the _cause_ of
housing shortages -- what they're saying is that they're taking already bad
situation, and making it significantly worse. At least, that's what they're
saying. Whether the data, currently only scarcely available, bear this claim
out is an entirely different point. But the basic point is, to start of by
saying "Airbnb is not a cause of housing shortages" is to make a straw man
argument.

